# Ootheca Identification



## ajsmith141 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello,

I recently received three of the same ootheca and was told they were Sphodromantis aurea. However, looking online it seems that they may be another species.

Any help would be appreciated, one ootheca hatched this morning:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## azn567 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hierodula?


----------



## CoolMantid (Nov 30, 2011)

looks like Hierodula. But hard to tell


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 1, 2011)

Look like this one?


----------



## ajsmith141 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Look like this one?


It could possibly be.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 2, 2011)

oK.nymphs from my ooth were red.Turned to green after L2.


----------



## ajsmith141 (Dec 2, 2011)

I had some breeder tell me that they had the same ootheca - said to be Hierodula patellifera. Nymphs are a red-light brown colour.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 2, 2011)

Hierodula?My oothes were from Africa....

http://www.mantisonline.eu/index.php?lan=en&amp;show=ooths&amp;content=a:2:{s:7:%22subshow%22;s:15:%22species_mantids%22;s:10:%22level_left%22;s:3:%22stu%22;}(Sphodromantis spec.)

I am posting pictures of nymphs.


----------



## ajsmith141 (Dec 3, 2011)

Apparently so, although Sphodromantis makes more sense.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2011)

Those appear to be Sphodromantis.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes we know it is a Sphodro.We are looking for the name of the species.


----------



## massaman (Dec 10, 2011)

maybe a Sphodromantis gastrica


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Yes we know it is a Sphodro.We are looking for the name of the species.


Ok. No reason to get nasty here.

They also do look a lot like Hierodula and so does the ooth. It may be difficult to ID down to the species level with nymphs and an ooth.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 11, 2011)

Rick said:


> Ok. No reason to get nasty here.
> 
> They also do look a lot like Hierodula and so does the ooth. It may be difficult to ID down to the species level with nymphs and an ooth.


All my begging apologies :blush: ....Did not mean to be nasty(I mean not when I am writing :blush: ! ).

You are right they look close to Hierodula.But most Hierodulas sp have a colored sopt between the front legs.The pictures cannot show there is not spots on these nymphs.Hierodulas eyes are also "rounder" than Sphrodo eyes.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 11, 2011)

that green nymph looks identical to my sphodromantis lineola female.


----------

